# Value of a Ridgid CT400 pro press



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was going to buy a used one but didn't know what a good price for a used one with no jaws would be? I no that the recalibration is $250 and it locks out when it's " needed" so I didn't want to take a bath and bid to high.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not meaning to hi jack your thread fella, BUT, Counter guy at fergys told me yesterday that they are coming out with a set of jaws for metallic sch 40 steel and galvo pipe? Anyone seen or heard of this?


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Standard pro press jaws? Ferguson's? For galvanized? That would make these leaky water service line jobs easy but they always call back with another leak shortly thereafter so its usually a whole line replacement. Have you used the soil pipe chain cutter jaws? Are they any good? I almost wish I bought the pro press when they had that deal going on.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not meaning to hi jack your thread fella, BUT, Counter guy at fergys told me yesterday that they are coming out with a set of jaws for metallic sch 40 steel and galvo pipe? Anyone seen or heard of this?


Seen em. Have not tried them yet. Not approved in Virginia yet


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend a 400...to heavy. But to answer your question...I would bid out $210.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a CT400 and love it. It works all the time, battery is never dead and I got it cheap. If I were able to find another one for $250 localy, I might snag it as a backup. The new ones are nice and fancy but they cost 5-6X what I paid for mine. Maybe some day but for now, I'll take my CT400.





Paul


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I bid $395 on ebay for a used corded one with no jaws. I won the auction but the reserve had not been met so I wondered if he posted it again should I go higher. Thanks for the input!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I rarely disagree with Junkie, but the CT400 is a workhorse and a valuable acquisition.

I paid $900 for one with jaws several years ago. They've come down quite a bit due to so many plumbers wanting the light weight and flexibility of the battery powered units.

I've got a battery powered also, but the CT400 is my go to tool when power is available.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have jaws or do you need to buy them? If you aren't replacing a broken tool and already have jaws, I wouldn't go any higher. A used set of jaws on Ebay, if you can find them, are going to cost at least that much. At that point, you're in the price rance of a used battery powered tool with jaws.








Paul


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Do you have jaws or do you need to buy them? If you aren't replacing a broken tool and already have jaws, I wouldn't go any higher. A used set of jaws on Ebay, if you can find them, are going to cost at least that much. At that point, you're in the price rance of a used battery powered tool with jaws.
> 
> Paul


This would be my first press tool. I would only probably be getting ½, ¾ which I saw for under 100 used. So I guess your right. For another 400 I can almost get the compact with jaws used which would probably be better anyway


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I used a 330 the other day in a mud hole and it made a bad job easy. The line teed off the service line by meter to a valve for irrigation. The existing line was PVC and had broken once before. The HO wanted it in copper and meter valve was leaking. Fit everything up and pressed with water leaking out of fittings. Worked like a champ.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> This would be my first press tool. I would only probably be getting ½, ¾ which I saw for under 100 used. So I guess your right. For another 400 I can almost get the compact with jaws used which would probably be better anyway


 
You should be able to find a clean 100-B with jaws up to 1" for less than a grand without any trouble. 

I think I got my CT400 for $500 with a full set of jaws. For that price, I think it's a no brainer but at what they often are listed at, I'm not so sure. 




Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

forget the post...didn't look at the fine print.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

remember the 400 does not swivel which makes it not fit into some spaces. And the older first series battery units don't like cold temps, the hydraulic oring will blow out, so if you get an older propress keep it warm, they fix it for free when it does happen but it will break when you need it most.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

The soil pipe cutter for the propress is awsome! Great for above ceilings


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> The soil pipe cutter for the propress is awsome! Great for above ceilings


Good to hear. I've been looking at that for awhile now and hesitating because I was concerned it might crush the pipe. Have you been using battery powered or corded propress tool?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Battery powered. I will say this, if the cast is in really bad shape the chances of crushing it are pretty good. You have to use your own judgement.


----------

